# You Shook Me All Night Long solo/tabs



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all,


Well here is another solo for your learning pleasure. Angus Young's classic take on You Shook Me All Night Long. Love the little hint of major tonality at the end!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNPAVBzISWY


You can grab the Tab off my blog entry if you like.
http://sixstringobsession.blogspot.ca/


Cheers!


----------

